# Boundary Waters



## EYE1 (Apr 11, 2004)

Planning another trip to the bw in the spring,anyone interested in going up let me know.As it looks just me and my 20yr old son are going.Id like to go with 4 people and I could find 2 others but im tired of that crowd.The fishin is great and you can get away from everybody,definitley one of the best adventures I have ever been on.I have went on 7 and 10 day trips so thats what youd be lookin at and entry point 23 or it may be 22 is the entry i like but am open to suggestions.Prices vary but we usually spend around 350 per person and thats if 4 go..Now dont post if your gonna throw a excuse of why you cant go cause a couple of ya are like that


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My almost 16 yr old son and I plan on doing a trip to the BW in July. I'll be interested in hearing how your trip goes. It will be our first trip there.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have never been either but will get there sometime. I have a soon to be 8 year old son that likes to fish just as much as me and I would like to take him. I know we would not be able to do a 7-10 day trip as you are planning.  Is there a trip in that area that would be better for us? Maybe 2-3 days???


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

They Do As Many Days As You Want There..its An Awsome Place..i Wish I Could Go But My Feet Wont Let Me


----------



## EYE1 (Apr 11, 2004)

There are several entry points it depends on what your wanting to fish for.Some of the deeper lakes provide trout fishing and im not sure of those areas and I do know that some areas have alot of trees down from a storm they had up there a couple years ago so id check the website out for that.Canoe Country.com will get you to the bwca web site and is a very good site.We took the mudro lake entry which was a good entry.Check that website out and they will tell you everything,also Voyageur North is a good [email[/email] all we rented were canoes,Wenonahs 18 and a half foot,very stable,perfect for safety.Let me know if you need any help.www.vnorth.com


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

returned 09/09/05 from 11 day excursion in the boundary waters. This was my first trip there but hopefuuly not my last. Fishing was very good and the abundant wildlife was enjoyable to watch. Had several meals of fresh walleye and caught numerous fish which were released to fight again. Week 1 we entered on the south Kawishiwi River traveling throuh Gabro Lake to Bald Eagle. We made day trips to Turtle Lake, Pietro Lake and Gull Lake. Week 2 our journey took us up North Kawishiwi River into Lake 1, Lake 2 and Lake3. Numerous Bald Eagles were observed with several Eaglets learning to fly and hunt for their own food. Two in our group oberserved a bull moose swim the river and browse along the shoreline before moving off into the bush. Several nights we could hear packs of wolves howling throughout the night. Our outfitter North Country Canoe Outfitters were very professional and gave us upto date information before we departed on our journey. We had information on the best campsites, on fishing holes and areas we should avoid.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I just got back from there on my self-outfitted solo to the BWCA trip Sept 16-25th. I entered in and came back out Fall Lake. I base camped and played around on Pipestone bay. I caught many Northern Pike and A bass. I am not sure what I was doing wrong, but I couldnt find Wally or any other bass. Saw Bald eagles, beaver, snakes, birds, squirrels and otters. It was a good trip. I can recommend the BWCA to anyone willing to carry everything they need and sleep on the ground.

I am considering another trip up north, but have not decided on dates, destinations or partners (lack there of). I have a tendency of going next fall, but Eye, please define what you mean by spring? My understanding is that there is a limited amount of time where it is decently warm and limited bugs. BTW, Eye1 where in Oh are you located. I would like to get to know someone better before I agree to a week long trip into the wilderness.


----------



## EYE1 (Apr 11, 2004)

RWBlue Im glad you had a good safe trip.Im located in newark and am planning a trip the last week of may to the first of june thats when the big boys bite and it can be chilly especially at night but im hardcore so it dosent matter to me and the only bugs we had trouble with were ticks.I fish alum regularly so if you get a day and your available let me know ill turn you on to some eyes if your interested im also a mason and i do like women so you dont have to worry about that.Let me know,Jim email [email protected].


----------

